# Time required for UAE Work permit approval once the labor card approved from MOL



## Ags12345 (Jan 17, 2018)

Dear All,

I'm from India, I got the offer/Contract signed from one of the abu dhabi based company- Zonescorp.I had sent them the attested degree certificates & all other required documents. In MOHRE app the "transaction is under progress with MOI". Can anyone suggest how long it will take to process the work permit once the labor card is approved .

Its almost 25 days.

Appreciate your help!!


----------



## Adeelkhan (Jan 21, 2018)

Normally it takes only a week to get work visa. Maybe your employer has visa restrictions and has to apply for new quota.


----------

